# Experiences with vps.net?



## Raymii (Oct 14, 2013)

A colleague was raving about them today, she had some sort of issue which was network related and fixed fast. To me it seems a little more than your general WHMCS + SolusVM Host..


Any people here have experience with them?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

Raymii said:


> A colleague was raving about them today, she had some sort of issue which was network related and fixed fast. To me it seems a little more than your general WHMCS + SolusVM Host..
> 
> 
> Any people here have experience with them?


No experience, but have heard mixed things. Namely the negative revolves around SAN related issues but that was a year or so ago. They're a big OnApp customer and have the resources to setup a 'proper' installation of it, so I'm sure they've gotten those kinks ironed out.

People here will say they're too expensive. Don't mind them. It's a good name brand and it's not likely going to fail, change ownership, or treat customers like dirt.

Good question. I wish we had more questions and discussion regarding non-lowend providers.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 14, 2013)

> No experience, but have heard mixed things.


Mixed things = Rus Foster?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> Mixed things = Rus Foster?


No experience with him. Terry is on WHT and is an active member there. Rus is actually a member here.

I've heard the name, I don't recall what all was said but it wasn't good. Is he still there?


----------



## Amitz (Oct 14, 2013)

Rus Foster would be the show stopper for me. No matter how good vps.net might be.

But I have read a lot of mixed reviews about them, even without Rus Foster.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 14, 2013)

It's essentially all the same thing in the grand scheme of things.

It all starts with UK2 and Ditlev. OnApp is Ditlev's baby (new baby) after he left UK2. vps.net is part of UK2 so it'll be running on OnApp based on some kind of deal between them.

I think, generally, Rus Foster is the issue for most... just look up TechieVPS.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 14, 2013)

> Is he still there?



Yes.  Current LinkedIn profile:



> Current
> 
> 
> UK2 Group Cloud Hosting Product Director at UK2 Group
> ...




Ignoring the "Rus factor", I think vps.net's cloud product is mediocre at best and there are better solutions in the same price range.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah, VPS.net is overpriced UK2 mediocreness.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

For those complaining about it being 'overpriced', remember they're a big boy provider. It's not ran by a single teenager living at home (no offense to teenagers living at home charging $2/mo for 1GB of RAM). They charge a reasonable amount to pay employees, I suspect, a reasonable living grown-man wage. And provide services at a cost that supports their future growth too.

The fact is most these lowend hosts (not all) that offer a ton of resources for next to nothing is doable because they're small 'companies' that don't need to support more than one or two people. Obviously there are exceptions to every rule, but you get where I'm going with this... I never liked when people said some host was too expensive. You're paying for more than just the quality of the host. You're paying for the assurance they're going to be there tomorrow and paying for the (hopeful) skillset that they can fix stuff when/if it goes wrong.

Sorry for the rant, I just don't like people saying, "Oh, its too expensive". There is a _HUGE_ market of folks who would _never_ touch a cheap VPS because they believe their website, project, or whatever is too great to be using some cheap VPS from a relatively unknown provider. They'd rather pay extra for the notion that more money = better service. A generic cookie and a name brand cookie may look alike and taste alike, but I guarantee you that there are probably more buying the namebrand cookie just because of the notion that it cost more so it must be better. Doesn't matter if they use the same ingredients.


----------



## Raymii (Oct 14, 2013)

A quick search on Rus Foster turns up a lot of crap about him.. Few 2013 topics, maybe stuff's sorted out..


But as I read here they are interleaved with the creators of OnApp?


I've known the name a while now, the topic today made me look into it again. Maybe I'll try them out..


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I tried using  vps.net.  Problem is I was an existing Techie customer.

Their support couldn't step me through a product shopping experience or provider me with a ready-made and ready to be paid for matched spec offering with existing price.  They hard dumped Techie VPS customers off the cliff... Migrate or go away.

After getting billed a month or two for non existent services I weeded them out of PayPal and cut my losses.

Would I give them a try today?  Maybe if they had a special offer and I could make sense of their cloud NON-SENSE.

Typical company with blown up tech mumbo-jumbo and wiz bang features 90% of the public doesn't need 90% of the time.  Cloud?  I think rain and dread.


----------



## jarland (Oct 14, 2013)

I've never seen a legit looking review of their services that outlined an experience above mediocre. For that reason, they are overpriced. I don't expect a lot for little, I just expect that when I pay a lot for a lot, it better do it's job.

However I do have to consider that the bigger a company is, the more chance you'll hear when things go wrong. Happy customers so rarely speak out in comparison to unhappy ones. It's hard to judge big companies like that. I should know, mine gets smeared all over WHT and I can (but won't) vouch for the fact that most complaints have two stories and one isn't published.


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 14, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> Mixed things = Rus Foster?


I believe he prefers to go by his secret root password name, Rus F0ster.


----------

